# Tein Basic vs. Tein SS



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

So, for a daily driver (no autocross) can I live with the Tein Basics or should I cough up the extra c notes for the SS.

Thanks for any input.

Jun


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tein Basics will do just fine for you, the SS have great adjustability, but like you said, if its just a daily driver, the tein basics are fine.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Tein Basics will do just fine for you, the SS have great adjustability, but like you said, if its just a daily driver, the tein basics are fine.


Thanks. The other thing I had questions on was the spring rate. Do you guys typically stick with the default 380/280 (or something like that) rates?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think anyone has changed them yet


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

most people do cuz the spring rates are not too bad.. there is also an option from TEIN that u can get stiffer spring rates if u wanted to


----------

